# طوارئ



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هل كتابة كلمة (طوارئ) على هذا النحو صحيح أم تكتب ياء وبعدها همزة على السطر؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Matat

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته. نعم، (طوارئ) صحيح. (طواريء) غير صحيح.


----------

